# 1 half tv shows different contrast



## aliw (Nov 15, 2012)

Greetings,

Since a couple of months is my tv, Telefunken T37P884 FHD 100, showing a problem that one half of the screen shows a different contrast than the other half. I added a video to show what I mean.

Sometimes it can be good and the different contrast is gone but lately it is constantly present. But because it is sometimes 'flashing' between good and wrong I think it might be a loose connection or something?

Does anyone know what is wrong with my tv? And if its not repairable by myself, does anyone know software which I can use to manually restore the contrast on one half of the screen?

20121112 011534 - YouTube

The contrast on the left is the wrong contrast.

I really hope someone can help me with this


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 15, 2012)

Check it might have some contrast Demo mode set


----------



## aliw (Nov 15, 2012)

Thats not the case. It also jumps in and out unregularly regardles of tv settings.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 15, 2012)

My first thought is what Boss said but seeing as that's not the case.

I'd try resetting the TV back to factory settings, hopefully this should fix the issue and then go through the each setting on the menu list to make sure everything is set as should be.


----------



## aliw (Nov 15, 2012)

Resetting is a bit of a problem. There is no reset to factory defaults in the menu and the manual is also of no use on the subject :s


----------



## Techtu (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm confident you've gone through the each setting on the menu to change some settings to see if it resolved the issue, yes? If so I'd probably contact the manufacturer.


----------



## aliw (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah I went through all settings. Ive also tried contacting the manufacturer but I don't have any receipts or warranties so I am afraid they won't be inclined to help. I was hoping maybe someone here had had a similar problem.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 15, 2012)

i think there is a backlight isssue here.  btw, never heard of this company.


----------

